# OK ARCHERY absolute 42 and 44 anounced



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

Just announced on the OK website full release end of February. From what I've heard some impressive specs.


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

44 (gold) production version may change slightly, 42 then 38, 42, 44 for comparison....contact me if you need anymore information.


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

Sorry this is the 44


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

loving that silver one, far left(shortest ATA)...Spec please?


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

The silver bow is an Absolute 38. These specs can be found on the OK website. If you have any issue finding the info please let me know. In another couple of weeks, OK will release all specs on the new 42 and 44, currently you would find the Smoke, Absolute 38 and 40. Cheers


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

From the website....
ABSOLUTE 38 Features
The ABSOLUTE series gets a newly designed grip in addition to the limb-connect-system of the SMOKE. New for 2016 are wider limbs to reduce stress and for more stability.

Extensive tests have shown us new ways to go about designing the next generation grips. To reduce torque to a minimum the grip radius needed to be expanded to the whole grip section. The limb-connecting-system allows for minimal change in brace height while still allowing for changes to the draw weight.

So we lowered the grip, shelf and Berger holes enabling the arrow to go through the power-center of the bow symmetrically. In addition, the space between the grip and the shelf is increased, reducing contact influence to the pressure point in the grip.

Another stand alone feature to the ABSOLUTE is the Active Draw Stop. The draw stop presses directly on the head side of the limbs, eliminating any unilateral limb-loading which appears when the string stop is placed on the top or bottom of the limb surface.

Data ABSOLUTE
ATA
37.5 '' (95,25 cm)
Brace Height	7.5" (19,05 cm)
Speed (IBO)	315 fps (96,01 m/s)
Draw Weight	50 - 70# (22,68 - 31,75 kg) in 5# increments
30 - 40# and more on demand
Draw Length AMO	25.0" - 31.0" (depending on cam + module, medium position)
Draw Length REAL	23.25" - 29.25" (depending on cam + module, medium position)
Net weight without parts	4.45 lbs (2,02 kg) included 2 string stoppers and quick detach
Colors	'All Black' riser and cams. Additional color combinations available at extra charge.
Strings & Cables	24-strand string (black/grey) and cables (black). Custom colors and thickness available.
Price	
1430,00 Euro - includes Double String Suppression system in 'All Black'. Additional colors available at extra charge (24 Euro).

Bowjax Revelations not included in price.

Specifications subject to changes depending on customer demand.

Actual colors may differ.

Technology






Individual Color Pack
Double String Stop
String & Cable Charts ABSOLUTE 38
String

Cam S: 55.00"
True draw length range: 23.25" (with Module 1) to 27.25" (with Module 9)
Cam M: 57.50"
True draw length range: 24.25" (with Module 1) to 28.25" (with Module 9)
Cam L: 61.00"
True draw length range: 25.25" (with Module 1) to 29.25" (with Module 9)
True draw length ranges are for modules set to middle position. Further adjustments possible by changing module position


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

More information....contact me if you have any more questions....

There are no official numbers yet since the release is still a week or two away but the test prototypes look very promising. 42" almost 8" brace height 29.5" draw small cam 61.5# 315fps 44" over 8" brace 31.5 draw,med cam, 60.5# 313fps Again these are not official but give an idea. It's nice to see a company break from the norm for all archers and not for just sales. I will of course post the official release and numbers here as soon as it happens.


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

Full release on the OK website for the new bows Absolute 42 and 44. Check out the Absolute arrows now 19's 22's and 27's, contact me for ordering details in Canada.


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

More information is always being shared on the OK Archery and All Things Related........or OK Archery Hunting....Facebook groups, search us up and ask to Join!!


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

My Absolute 40 shoots so good, I will start setting it up after 3D for hunting. I will test some broadheads and pick up some Absolute 19's (arrows) :blush: I will post a video of front loading arrows because of the Double Shoot Through configuration. Surprisingly not difficult with a little practice.....anyone else getting ready for Bear or......?


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I had an OK renegade back in the 90s and have had the dst 36.but liked my smoke the best.I will be ordering another smoke with the wider limbs.


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

Awesome!!! I have been thinking about getting one....just find there are some misconceptions about the Double Shoot Through so will get it done with the Absolute 40. If your on Facebook you can search OK ARCHERY and all things related or OK archery hunting.....join.....then you would find a ton of info and some great people!

If you need any information on the Smoke let me know

Cheers 
Roy


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Is there an Ontario based dealer? The OK site only lists a USA distributor... I'd love to get a ballpark price range on the 42 and 44... ? 1690 Euros MSRP from the manf website doesn't translate easy into our Canbucks with shipping/duty/et. all...


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Is there an Ontario based dealer? The OK site only lists a USA distributor... I'd love to get a ballpark price range on the 42 and 44... ? 1690 Euros MSRP from the manf website doesn't translate easy into our Canbucks with shipping/duty/et. all...


Working on this get you price and info in the am.

Roy


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

1690 euro will run you @ 1.46 todays exchange rate, close to 2467.00
ouch


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Is there an Ontario based dealer? The OK site only lists a USA distributor... I'd love to get a ballpark price range on the 42 and 44... ? 1690 Euros MSRP from the manf website doesn't translate easy into our Canbucks with shipping/duty/et. all...


Pm sent.


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

rossi9s said:


> 1690 euro will run you @ 1.46 todays exchange rate, close to 2467.00
> ouch


The current CAD is not only affecting the price on OK bows coming from Germany the new prices for PSE and Hoyt in our shop have also jumped a bunch!!! Try an OK if you have a chance you may find you are willing to treat yourself.

Cheers
Roy


----------



## crazyfrenchman (Sep 30, 2015)

Would you know if there are any videos out on the arrows ok offers? Not much on YouTube on any ok archery equipment. Just curious how the arrows are.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

crazyfrenchman said:


> Would you know if there are any videos out on the arrows ok offers? Not much on YouTube on any ok archery equipment. Just curious how the arrows are.


What would you expect from videos?


----------



## crazyfrenchman (Sep 30, 2015)

Im just looking for reviews on the product and feedback. Thanks anyway, I'll look elsewhere


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

crazyfrenchman said:


> Im just looking for reviews on the product and feedback. Thanks anyway, I'll look elsewhere


There is a group on Facebook that deals with everything OK Archery... Bows, arrows, know how... I'd try to get more detailed answers there. Also, the company's Facebook page has lots of videos on things related to OK Archery. Finally, there are some videos on YouTube as well...


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

crazyfrenchman said:


> Would you know if there are any videos out on the arrows ok offers? Not much on YouTube on any ok archery equipment. Just curious how the arrows are.


Not sure if there are specific videos regarding the arrows....however I have been using the 22's and my son 19's for 3D for a few months. They are super tough I have been using Boning nocks and smashed a bunch....the arrows have performed flawlessly. I am using ice vanes and top hat 90 grain points.....at the price point I am blown away. Pic from nail at 40yds&#55357;&#56842;

Cheers Roy


----------



## crazyfrenchman (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks Roy and bigbadwolf, I currently shoot Easton acc and was just looking for an option. People's feedback and opinions are always welcome info when looking at a new product.


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

crazyfrenchman said:


> Thanks Roy and bigbadwolf, I currently shoot Easton acc and was just looking for an option. People's feedback and opinions are always welcome info when looking at a new product.


No problem, I will be using 19's for hunting season. Hope you give them a try, I think real good value and quality.

Cheers
Roy


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

Red Deer Valley Shoot. Trying to create a Redding North type event......I have heard that John Dudley will be attending among others. Also try an OK bow....I can arrange just pm me!!


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

Working on testing the Absolute 42, will provide details after some testing!!


----------



## Justshootpaper (Jan 18, 2019)

Anyone got any more up to date reviews/info or thoughts on these please?

Thank you in advance


----------

